# Ashy Miner bees



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool photo, here's some info.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...u4GICw&usg=AFQjCNFrdaMyTEDAPFqbJY8GRcGszd6rIQ


----------



## McMynx (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow, they're cooler than i thought then!
Thanks for that!
-Nat


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Ocellus/Ocelli no? All bees have them.


----------



## McMynx (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah I've seen them on other bees too but the Ashy was the last bee I was watching and they seemed bigger, it's still cool though ^^


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Definitely a fine looking bee...


----------



## McMynx (Jun 12, 2014)

They are stupid cute  my fave after lapidarius ^^


----------

